# "Do they smell?"



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm fed up of getting asked that by anyone who finds out I've got ferrets, usually closely followed by "do they bite?" Is it just the people I know or does everyone get asked that?

Anyway here are a couple of my stinky, savage beasties .


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Yep I get asked that every time some one learns I have a couple of ferrets. It gets boring saying the same thing over and over lol. Cute pics


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

So...do they?  Just kidding. 

Do you think it's because they are not all that common - ike dogs or cats? People just don;t know what to expect if they've never been around them.

I must admit, my first encouter was with an Albino Ferrett that had gotten out of a neighbours pen and into my garden. I had never seen one up close before and it came chargin directly at me with it's little red eyes - made me back up into my kitche!! LOL

Then I realised what it was. I felt a bit silly! 

They are cute!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Muffins Mummy said:


> So...do they?  Just kidding.
> 
> Do you think it's because they are not all that common - ike dogs or cats? People just don;t know what to expect if they've never been around them.
> 
> ...


My lot come charging at people too , not in an aggressive way though, they usually want to be the first to greet he human so thy are first to get the cuddles


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

They are so cute!

I must admit I thought ferrets smelt, but I think that was because a neighbour of my Grannys had some ferrets and I couldn't go near their hutch because they smelt so strongly (to me anyway, but maybe its because I have a very strong sense of smell).

Could it just be that the neighbour wasn't cleaning them out enough or something?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> They are so cute!
> 
> I must admit I thought ferrets smelt, but I think that was because a neighbour of my Grannys had some ferrets and I couldn't go near their hutch because they smelt so strongly (to me anyway, but maybe its because I have a very strong sense of smell).
> 
> Could it just be that the neighbour wasn't cleaning them out enough or something?


Ferrets smell more when they are entire and in season, but it's more of a musky smell, rather than a dirty smell, obviously if they smelled that bad I would imagine their cage wasn't cleaned properly. I've only got neutered ferrets and they really don't smell strongly at ll.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi everyone ~ mostly people ask me if Ferrets smell and also some people think it is funny to ask me if they run up people's trousers! Whenever I am asked about Ferrets, especially by children, I always tell them what they need to know, and I do try to educate people because it is important to me to let people know what fantastic animals they really are! The kids who live near to us often come up and ask me how many Ferrets we have, and they are usually telling their friends about them and they are fascinated when I say that we have 20 Ferrets. We used to have more in the past, but sadly some of them have now gone over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I just say, do animals in general? yes.... each animal has its own smell, in experience if they receive the correct diet and are cleaned daily and brushed daily then they smell very little, even in season all you do is change the bedding every 2-3 days for them, it helps keep the smell down. Ferrets are so judged by ignorant people. If they wanted to know more about ferrets without doing so then they would visit a ferret rescue/PR event.


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a neighbour who has ferrets and she lets me play with them, they are adorable and hardly smell. They are neutered and are so friendly! 

Her little furries have got me thinking I may look into having my own one day.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

gerbilmummy said:


> I have a neighbour who has ferrets and she lets me play with them, they are adorable and hardly smell. They are neutered and are so friendly!
> 
> Her little furries have got me thinking I may look into having my own one day.


your neighbour sounds lovely, so many people don't get ferrets neutered  I'm so pleased you have seen ferrets how lovely they are.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey TDM, you know those ferrets? Do they smell? & do they bite?


*runs & hides*


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm currently buying stuff for a pair 
I've just got a hutch for them and then i'm asking my granddad to build a large outdoor enclose for them 

I'm going to see some ferrets on Monday, a small rescue so going to look at adults and babies. I can't wait !

I love the pictures of yours !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Hey TDM, you know those ferrets? Do they smell? & do they bite?
> 
> *runs & hides*


Yeah they do , they stink and they are terrifying, I'm covered in wounds, I have to fight them off with a big stick 



Labrador Laura said:


> I'm currently buying stuff for a pair
> I've just got a hutch for them and then i'm asking my granddad to build a large outdoor enclose for them
> 
> I'm going to see some ferrets on Monday, a small rescue so going to look at adults and babies. I can't wait !
> ...


Ooh I can't wait for the pictures, you will be hooked when you get them though


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah them questions annoy me. When i tell people i have ferrets the first thing they say is "arent they vicious" Them people get to into stories in the media. When they see my two they end up falling in love with them. People always say how my two stink not sure if im just used to the smell cause i cant smell a thing. I think the worst thing someone has said to me when i was walking one of mine was "what is it, is it a lizard?" I'm serious they thought he was a damn lizard..


----------

